

Steve Jobs explains ban on Flash - inovica
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10092298

======
chris_j
This article is pretty old (April 2010). Apple has loosened some of its
restrictions in the meantime:

<http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20015954-264.html>

------
moomba
Wow. This is pretty funny considering how old the news is that this article is
about.

------
CervezaPorFavor
This is almost one year old. Why does it suddenly re-appear?

